# hello, my name is adam..



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

**UPDATE Thursday August 1, 2013**

*Page 18 begins my new S4*

My name is Adam Benjamin, I'm 25 years old, I ride BMX and work as a bar manager/bartender. Cincinnati, Ohio born and raised.

Here are my past B5's..

2000 Audi A4 1.8TQM Brilliant Black







I then returned the car back to stock, then sold it to a good friend of mine for cheap since he was in need of a car. I then bought my first S4.

2001 Audi S4







(pretty proud of this stage ^ Euro Tails, Trunk, and S4 Bumper)

**updated on page 18**


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks awesome, Adam. Glad to have you here


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

That last picture is perfection.

That's what the B5 is all about, to me, in that last picture.


----------



## DubsnInk (Feb 16, 2010)

Gettin sh*t done! Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

looks almost as good as my car did on flat fives 

just kidding, welcome :beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

The car looks good. The wheels look good if you ever go "flat" as well.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Reallll fresh bro. :thumbup:

Im hoping to find a set of flat fives for my car. Have any interior shots?


----------



## molks0 (Sep 26, 2010)

Super clean. Very nice:thumbup:


----------



## MP. (Feb 9, 2011)

Lookin good! :thumbup: I think some all red tails wold look very clean as well. Just sayin...


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice car, good photoshoot! you're close to me. You planning on going to the water by the bridge show in Louisville

Hopefully ill have my paint done. I'm still sitting stock height

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice first post :thumbup:

Car looks real clean, keep it up.:beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I dont plan on going to water by the bridge in louisville, although that will probably change. 

I have a lot of work to do to it before Southern Worthersee, just little oem replacement parts because i'm a freak about that stuff, hopefully I'll see some of you there and we can hang!

More pictures to come. I have interior shots, but it's bone stock. Only thing I really have planned is S4 headliner, and possibly S4 seats to add the heated option. The car came from Atlanta, so the only package missing was the Cold Weather pkg. Ohio is brutal right now..


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Car looks really good!! I'm in need up black S4 uppers as well!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Almost done with mine. Just need the sunvisor hooks. 

May be going to SoWo but prob not in my car. Got an invite to tag along. 16hrs is a little much for me to want to drive me car down there.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

pics look dope brraa


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> looks almost as good as my car did on flat fives
> 
> just kidding, welcome :beer:


I give'em **** all the time.
:heart:



Moshua said:


> Nice car, good photoshoot! you're close to me. You planning on going to the water by the bridge show in Louisville
> 
> Hopefully ill have my paint done. I'm still sitting stock height


He's my roommate and I plan on forcing him to go to Water By The Bridge. And if not, he will come out to SOWO. 
eace:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

looks awsome. :beer:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome progress car looks amazing nice job


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn dude, it looks awesome. Keep it up. Welcome aboard


----------



## ringading (Jun 3, 2009)

:thumbup: Car looks awesome dude! I want a set of those wheels SO bad..


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Why can't more newbies be like you?

Excellent start.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha oh Jasen.. I do get the "Lazer Viking" joke all the time.. Not gonna lie though, his car was an inspiration for sure. 

I'm not necessarily a newbie. I've been on this forum for years, just never with a B5.. I'm very happy the Audi though. Like I said, the B5 has been a dream car of mine since I was in 9th grade. 

Thanks again for all kind words guys. More to come


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

audixride said:


> Haha oh Jasen.. I do get the "Lazer Viking" joke all the time.. Not gonna lie though, his car was an inspiration for sure.
> 
> I'm not necessarily a newbie. I've been on this forum for years, just never with a B5.. I'm very happy the Audi though. Like I said, the B5 has been a dream car of mine since I was in 9th grade.
> 
> Thanks again for all kind words guys. More to come


IIRC you had a MK4 before? Car looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

wow where have you been hiding ? very nice start mate....your car looks so sweet and clean...makes me miss my brilliant black


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Haha oh Jasen.. I do get the "Lazer Viking" joke all the time.. Not gonna lie though, his car was an inspiration for sure.
> 
> I'm not necessarily a newbie. I've been on this forum for years, just never with a B5.. I'm very happy the Audi though. Like I said, the B5 has been a dream car of mine since I was in 9th grade.
> 
> Thanks again for all kind words guys. More to come


Lazer Viking's car on LM's is gorgeous now so we have to move on.

He's a new poster long time lurker. eace:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you're gonna have to move on from the LM's too, Nic sold em!


----------



## Scalzo44 (Nov 20, 2007)

last picture is beautiful! car looks good


----------



## AudibahnA4 (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice car really looks nice:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Flat fives look awesome on black! Last photo is sick as well, high res?

Welcome aboard :thumbup:


----------



## CTDUBER (Jun 9, 2007)

Very very nice. Very very clean. Well done


----------



## redmk4bora (Nov 6, 2010)

love the look of fat 5's on a black a4:thumbup:


----------



## 19rocco81 (Apr 28, 2006)

Love that last shot, what size tires are those?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Stumanbmx said:


> Why can't more newbies be like you?
> 
> Excellent start.


 x 1,000,000,000 

finally someone new that isnt trying to glue a bunch of dumb **** on their car


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> x 1,000,000,000
> 
> finally someone new that isnt trying to glue a bunch of dumb **** on their car


hey i like glue:laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

These pictures make me feel like I really need to clean my car.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> These pictures make me feel like I really need to clean my car.


Colin, clean the car, I expect to see you at WBTB.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That would be a fun show, hopefully I'll be sporting a new look for '11.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

another funny picture we took the same day











Jasen on the left (JASENR), myself on the right, and Craig in the back in the Jetta.

WakaFlockaFlame!!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

:laugh::heart:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ahah


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Beautiful car man:thumbup:


----------



## kombi85 (Mar 3, 2010)

Car looks great!! I need to lower mine and get my Flat 5s back from powder coating


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

A few new photos from a local cruise this weekend..


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The car looks great, I'd space the wheels out a little bit and it'd be perfect!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah i have spacers on the way. but thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Waiting on the mad scientist deliver these spacers.


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

:thumbup: Looks good! 

Since you have the spacers covered only other things I would do is CC mod and 35% tint.

Keep up the good work!

Pete


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup: Looks good!
> 
> Since you have the spacers covered only other things I would do is CC mod and 35% tint.
> 
> ...



CC mod?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Cc= clear corner. Don't do it


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Cc= clear corner. Don't do it


OHH, Okay.
I vote, S4 Projectors HID's and spacers.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

No tint and no cc mod. Just use the projectors it has with an HID kit if that's what he wants. I have the ddm kit, works good and I have them hidden in the spot where the oem ballasts go.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, ecodes.. or stock ambers


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> yea, ecodes.. or stock ambers


:thumbup:

This man knows what's up!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Amber on black is beautiful. Leave it as is!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

I need flat fives in my life bigtime.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbup:
looks really good Adam.. i love the wheels and drop..great to have you here man! keep the thread updated


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks for all the kind words fellas :thumbup:


just installed my roof rack 

dirty iphone picture.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice rack brah :laugh:

I need a roof rack in my life.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

same here, ive always wanted one


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

And I thought roof racks were had to find for A4's.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

audixride said:


> thanks for all the kind words fellas :thumbup:
> 
> 
> just installed my roof rack
> ...




what kind of rack is that? looks like an audi rack


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> what kind of rack is that? looks like an audi rack




It's a Votex B5 A4 silver based roof rack.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha yeah I have Jasen to thank for mine. He found it for me. The OEM Votex ones are extremely hard to find.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

You guys can buy my rack. 

Take it off! It's almost spring, and your car is way too clean for that.


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

looks good bro!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep it on if you actually use it


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I need a roof rack to carry my longboard.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i bungee cord my {()} to mine when she gets annoying, very useful.

car looks good, always loved the wheels.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks again ya'll

Well I ride bmx, so I've always kept roof racks on all my past cars year round. I think the silver bars go nicely with the wheels personally, especially when rolling. Lol I'm weird about stuff like that.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

keeganhartman said:


> i bungee cord my {()} to mine when she gets annoying, very useful.
> 
> car looks good, always loved the wheels.


Lolz


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

audixride said:


> Thanks again ya'll
> 
> Well I ride bmx


:thumbup:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Three pages, whooo!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

15mils in the rear


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

keeganhartman said:


> i bungee cord my {()} to mine when she gets annoying, very useful.
> 
> car looks good, always loved the wheels.


Lmao! Good choice of luggage.


----------



## matterthemadhatter (Feb 23, 2010)

more pics with the spacers on, please.

what is the offset of fat fives?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

ET42, I believe.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

They're et 45... Just picked up a set myself to refinish.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

dang, that was my second guess.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

i always wanted a set.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

looks nice:thumbup:


----------



## matterthemadhatter (Feb 23, 2010)

would love to see more pics opcorn:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

matterthemadhatter said:


> would love to see more pics opcorn:


I'm making him bring his car down to SOWO, so I'm sure if you're in the mid-west east coast and coming to SOWO, you'll see her shinning.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Kind of a silly question, but what's your gtf?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> Kind of a silly question, but what's your gtf?


 

I'll have to measure it. I meant to when i first put the coils on but never did. 


5mm's going on in the front, and Infinity rear deck component speakers installed since i blew my Bose ones. Flush and clean OEM install, i was shocked.  

more pictures to come within the next few days with this nice weather hitting cincinnati, ohio finally!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

audixride said:


> Thanks again ya'll
> 
> Well I ride bmx


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Some St. Patty's day pictures. Dirty car, dirty wheels, piece of **** iPhone. Roof rack came off a few days ago because of rain. It leaks a bit of water in the driver's door for some reason :banghead:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Some St. Patty's day pictures. Dirty car, dirty wheels, piece of **** iPhone. Roof rack came off a few days ago because of rain. It leaks a bit of water in the driver's door for some reason :banghead:


 Whooaa!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

did you get your trunk yet?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Moshua said:


> did you get your trunk yet?


 
yes sir. it's getting re-painted along with the hood, roof, and rear bumper


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

20mm spacers in the rear, and 15mm spacers in the front. freshly washed and detailed. pictures tomorrow  I'm bummed I couldn't make it to WBTB in Louisville, but I'll see you guys at SoWo for sure.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> yes sir. it's getting re-painted along with the hood, roof, and rear bumper


 Euro trunk? 
Im getting a good amount of bodywork in the next few weeks. How much is all that gonna cost you?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not too sure on a full price. A good friend of mine does body work (shaving, molding, etc) and my uncle owns a shop that paints. I'm hoping to get a good deal, but this won't be done until late spring/early summer. If I get a quote, I'll let you know :thumbup::thumbup: But I'm focusing on other things in the meantime for the car, such as more OEMplus upgrades.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> I'm not too sure on a full price. A good friend of mine does body work (shaving, molding, etc) and my uncle owns a shop that paints. I'm hoping to get a good deal, but this won't be done until late spring/early summer. If I get a quote, I'll let you know :thumbup::thumbup: But I'm focusing on other things in the meantime for the car, such as more OEMplus upgrades.


 ***. :heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks good. Think you need another proper photoshoot though.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks very nice!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Looks good. Think you need another proper photoshoot though.


 thanks! yeah i took them from my iphone haha.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> thanks! yeah i took them from my iphone haha.


 

Patrick McCue Photography.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Do you remember how much you paid for your wheels? I'm just starting to save up for wheels.:beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Do you remember how much you paid for your wheels? I'm just starting to save up for wheels.:beer:


 I bought mine for $1000. Included practically new tires, and H&R Trak+ Adapters for my GTI at the time. They were mint at the time, but now there's a few scratches and theyre starting to peel around the lips from daily driving them. Never curbed. I'd consider selling 'em..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> I bought mine for $1000. Included practically new tires, and H&R Trak+ Adapters for my GTI at the time. They were mint at the time, but now there's a few scratches and theyre starting to peel around the lips from daily driving them. Never curbed. I'd consider selling 'em..


 How much would you sell them for?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Car looks really good.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

memo! said:


> Looks awesome.


Looks like s hhhit.


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

what size tires are you running ?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Suprem3 said:


> what size tires are you running ?


let me get back to you on tires.. i forget at the moment.


cleaned her up today. didn't detail, but just hosed down and cleaned the wheels pretty good. mudflaps, curbed flat fives, and mt dew for the win.





























again sorry for the iphone shots, im gonna try to get my buddy pat to take some legit photos tonight before dark. also just got my euro trunk painted, should be on by this weekend when i figure out the wiring


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

Car is super clean, love it!


----------



## etphonehome34 (May 28, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> what kind of rack is that? looks like an audi rack


can you get the part number for it cause ive been having a hard time finding it?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

etphonehome34 said:


> can you get the part number for it cause ive been having a hard time finding it?



they don't exist new anymore. you have to find one used. i got lucky and a guy had totaled his A4 and was selling rack. Part number is 8D5071126


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Suprem3 said:


> what size tires are you running ?


tires are 215/40/R18


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> they don't exist new anymore. you have to find one used. i got lucky and a guy had totaled his A4 and was selling rack. Part number is 8D5071126


You're super awesome amazing cool roommate found that roof rack for you sir, IIRC. :thumbup:
:heart:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Super duper polish the wheels and roofrack. They go so well together! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I want them wheels so bad


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Super duper polish the wheels and roofrack. They go so well together! :thumbup:




Thanks man. That's why I bought the silver rack instead of black.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Freshly painted Euro trunk


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Freshly painted Euro trunk


Well, would you look at that.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Stop commenting on my thread. Nobody likes you.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Stop commenting on my thread. Nobody likes you.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

So last Thursday night the car was hit while parked by a party bus.. The company is taking full responsibility for it. Goes into the shop tomorrow. Damages..
Driver door
Driver fender
3 of the 4 flat fives are damaged
Headlight
Alignment
Axles
Control arms

The Audi was hit and forced onto the sidewalk.











































Pretty sad.. But like I said, car will be done within the next two weeks. Ahem, with a full respray likely


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sucks.

At least they didn't hit it and take off. That happened to me once, but the damage was way worse.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that blows dude, but a full respray and a brand new looking car will be worth it!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

mud flaps winning duh..werd u get them


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah hit and runs suck
hope its smooth sailing to get your car back to where it was.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

are they finding you new wheels to replace those? sucks about it getting hit but itll look good once done


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah so mark is repaying? I'm sure it'll look good. Adam try and hit up our gtg on Sundays at crestview hills if you have time.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah it was awful.. 

As far as the wheels go, they're getting sent out to get refinished. If they can't bring them back to new, I'm getting a check from them to find new ones.

@Moshua. What time do you guys get together? I am definitely down to go.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

got the rental today


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally got her back from the shop. Washed her today, took a few iPhone photos. 





































































best part about the bus accident, all four wheels were completely refinished


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

So fresh and so clean, clean :thumbup:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yayyyy. Put my roof rach and bike attachment back on today to go ride trails.  

Lookin solid as usual


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks sick:thumbup: , now if I could just find someone to hit my car


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Yayyyy. Put my roof rach and bike attachment back on today to go ride trails.
> 
> Lookin solid as usual


 Nice man. We just started some new local trails here in Ohio, since we used to ride the DK dirt circuit trails at system cycle but were torn down


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

reb55 said:


> Looks sick:thumbup: , now if I could just find someone to hit my car


 I got VERY lucky.. The damages were around $2,000 but I was able to get almost triple that lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

how was the jetta?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> how was the jetta?


 Boring.. To say the least. It was a nice car and it's ungrateful of me to say that, but you can tell the quality has fallen. It was the SEL model, had some power, nice features, ice cold a/c in the hottest of days, but my only complaints would be the interior felt like it was all plastic, and the steering wheel felt extra tough to turn as if didn't have power steering. All in all, it was a nice car, but not a VW


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

audixride said:


> Nice man. We just started some new local trails here in Ohio, since we used to ride the DK dirt circuit trails at system cycle but were torn down


 sucks. there are a few sets trails around the RI area...some a little too wild for me though haha. 

circuitbmx.com


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

BMX :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You manage to get a full respray? Looks great! I need some flat face 5 spokes in my life.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You manage to get a full respray? Looks great! I need some flat face 5 spokes in my life.


 Didn't manage a respray unfortunately, it wouldve taken a few more weeks in the shop, and it had already been in the shop near a month.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Just new fender and partial then right? You totally could have swung a full respray! :laugh:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Installed the S4 headliner today besides the B-Pillars. It was in decent shape, I can't complain since S4's are 9-11 years old now.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

it looks like its half way falling down already


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I need to find me a sunroof slider….FL sun is killin' me.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> it looks like its half way falling down already


Just in the front by the visors. The dark spots behind the sunroof are indentations from taking it out of the S4 and shipping.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

just detailed her today. again.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

looks classy as dick


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

are you implying that it isn't classy at all westefer?

i love it dude.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks awesome, I almost picked up some s4 uppers in the spring. That's next on my list.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I love the S4 headliner, but I have mixed feelings about it. I think it's because my gray headliner was in better shape.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> are you implying that it isn't classy at all westefer?
> 
> i love it dude.


Dick is the classiest...obvi.
No it looks great...obviiii.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i still want these wheels. your car looks great.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> i still want these wheels. your car looks great.


$1300 for the wheels, almost new tires, spacers and bolts


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

tempting! lol

fat 5's are definitely clean and simple.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

fbm93 said:


> looks classy as dick


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I've considered putting it back to stock selling it. I've started finding a ton of B7's locally for cheap, and those have been growing on me like crazy since the titanium packages were released in '07. With that said, there maybe a partout to come.. Euro trunk, s4 headliner, coils, wheels, and much more, all gotta go.


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

damn car looks awesome, love the fives and the euro trunk :thumbup: 

ill be watching for that part out :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

what is your gtf? i wanna know what mine will be around when i finally get around to putting mine on.

would you sell your 15mm spacers?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> what is your gtf? i wanna know what mine will be around when i finally get around to putting mine on.
> 
> would you sell your 15mm spacers?


8's will sit good, but if I ever sell the car like I plan to, the 15's are yours.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> 8's will sit good, but if I ever sell the car like I plan to, the 15's are yours.


gtf? you look pretty low..what are you like 23?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> what is your gtf? i wanna know what mine will be around when i finally get around to putting mine on.
> 
> would you sell your 15mm spacers?


Not to jack this but I have a set of 16mm that I could sell.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> Not to jack this but I have a set of 16mm that I could sell.


Too big..i need 15mm. Thanks though


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

1 mm is nothing, but I understand.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> 1 mm is nothing, but I understand.


You got mail :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> 1 mm is nothing, but I understand.


im in no hurry to get them. when i do get them ill get 15 so it sits normal. id rather 1mm less over 1mm more.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It would still sit normal, my friend used them up front on his car with flat fives. No worries, have to get what you really want. I'm in no rush either, they're not being used so I figured I'd offer.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> It would still sit normal, my friend used them up front on his car with flat fives. No worries, have to get what you really want. I'm in no rush either, they're not being used so I figured I'd offer.


thanks man...how much are you looking to get anyway?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

$60 with extended lugs.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

i'll update my gtf


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay guys here's the deal. I'm focusing all my attention on buying a B7 A4 since I found a few affordable ones. The car is getting parted back to stock.. The following is for sale..

-ST Coilovers with 3k miles on them
-OEM Passenger Stubby Mirror Housing only, no glass
-OEM Flat Fives with tires and spacers
-OEM Audi Roof Rack and OEM Votex Roof Rack (that's right, I have two sets of racks)


PM me if anyone is interested. I already have a few FS posts on here, more to be posted this week!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

sent pm. but forgot to include, curiosity of $ for wheels...


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

The flat fives I'm looking to get $1200 for the wheels, 15mm and 20mm spacers and bolts, and tires. I have an ad listed for them on here, so you guys can search my name

Im not looking to ship, I have too much local interest.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> The flat fives I'm looking to get $1200 for the wheels, 15mm and 20mm spacers and bolts, and tires. I have an ad listed for them on here, so you guys can search my name
> 
> Im not looking to ship, I have too much local interest.


would you sell the 15mm spacers?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Not separating the setup right now. I have too much interest in the full setup.


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

R u sellin the coilovers?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

UPDATE

Car is staying with me. The deal I had worked out with the B7 has fallen through miserably. Votex base bars are still for sale though


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

audixride said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Car is staying with me. The deal I had worked out with the B7 has fallen through miserably. Votex base bars are still for sale though


how much for the base bars?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

The base bars for sale thread is up. $250 shipped!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Funk switch is for sale, $20 shipped anywhere


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

audixride said:


> The base bars for sale thread is up. $250 shipped!


Get after that ish James!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Will i be fine runnng a 8mm spacer upfront with my flat fives? I dont have to worry about clearing anything do i?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Will i be fine runnng a 8mm spacer upfront with my flat fives? I dont have to worry about clearing anything do i?


 Yes you'll be fine, but roll your fenders for when you take sharp turns. I'm running 15mm's up front and 20's in rear. No rubs


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Car is almost back to stock.. I have a few things left for sale. 

-S4 Black A-Pillars (airbag version) 
-S4 Black Rear Dome Light 
-A4 Gray Rear Dome Light 
-A4 Gray Front Dome Light/Sunroof Controls 
-A4 Gray Oh Sh1t Handles 
-Driver Side Cactus Green Mirror Assembly (no glass) 
-Driver & Passenger Side Nogaro Blue Mirror Assemblies (no glass) 
-Passenger Side Stubby Mirror Assembly (no glass)


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Car looks good too bad you're selling.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah thanks.... I'm still torn. Idk if I can do it. I found a B7 that I truely want, but I love where my B5 is now. 




My boss thought he was funny


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

So, I've finally made my decision on the car. It's here to stay. I can't justify selling it right now, and I love where it's at now. Everything is being reinstalled as we speak, pictures to come! Thanks everyone.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> :thumbup:


x2


flat fives owners:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm betting you sold the racks? Good choice keeping it, your car's cleaaan!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> I'm betting you sold the racks? Good choice keeping it, your car's cleaaan!


yes yes the racks are gone  

I summarized the timeline on page one, thanks for looking everyone!

-Adam


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Still can't believe I haven't seen this car driving around anywhere yet.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> Still can't believe I haven't seen this car driving around anywhere yet.


Haha, I live a half mile from work and I drive less than 5 miles a week. I doubt you'll see this thing lol since I live and work in the city now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

God damn that must be nice. I drive 50 miles round trip to work


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Dang, I'm 50 miles each way to work daily. Gotta love working in Chicago, luckily my car sits in the garage all week. Carpooling :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

so whats the Flat Fives on B5's #001 about?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> so whats the Flat Fives on B5's #001 about?


Haha something I just made up randomly, since there are quite a few people with flat fives now. Put it in your sig! #002 lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> Haha something I just made up randomly, since there are quite a few people with flat fives now. Put it in your sig! #002 lol


theres quite a few wheels on many cars lol there isnt THAT many with them on here. its mainly me you and like 1 or 2 other people.

ill do it tho why not lol


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

it's been awhile since the last post. I've officially moved to downtown cincinnati, oh. I bought some new wheels for the a4 since i sold the flat fives. pics soon :beer:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

So, keeping it? Re-moding the A4?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im glad youre keeping it, i was thinking how dumb it is to buy a car, mod it and sell it only a few months later


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

audixride said:


> it's been awhile since the last post. I've officially moved to downtown cincinnati, oh.


I live downtown too, in the Emery building.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

mschulte said:


> I live downtown too, in the Emery building.


Nice! I live in Parvis Lofts on Vine. I love it, and my work is a half block away. 


Yes the A4 is getting re-modded lol. I had plans to sell and a few potential buyers, but I've decided to keep it and focus on other things. I love it too much to sell.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Dumb ass shouldn't of parted it out.

I still


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

JASENR said:


> Dumb ass shouldn't of parted it out.
> 
> I still


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

There's so many b5 owners that are in it til death :thumbup:



Mas pictures.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> There's so many b5 owners that are in it til death :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mas pictures.


Oh don't worry, will be pic heavy in a few weeks


----------



## mr.gti (Feb 25, 2003)

look good bruh


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Good to see you're keeping it. Have fun re-installing all of the parts and yes mas pictars please :laugh:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

BIG update Thursday  I'm super stoked.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> BIG update Thursday  I'm super stoked.


Me too!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

well everything was re-installed today, the car pretty much looks exactly how I had it prior to me wanting to sell it. nothing new YET. here we go.. 

from 6:30am 


















got to my buddy's shop 










nice MkIV Jetta Coupe project 



























Rainy day 


































exhaust leaking big time 










freshly painted euro trunk will be installed later today 










3 hours later.. parked at my apartment lot downtown :beer: 



















we did manage to find an oil leak, coming from the upper pvc breather hose. it's completely cracked :banghead: so it will be going back in for a quick repair next week hopefully. photoshoot this weekend since the weather is nice. stoked to be back in the game. :thumbup:


----------



## timor.d. (Mar 31, 2007)

car looks amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

whyd you keep your bumpstops and helper springs in:facepalm: 


looks good. i thought you sold your flat fives.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

:beer::beer: 

Looks awesome.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> whyd you keep your bumpstops and helper springs in:facepalm:
> 
> 
> looks good. i thought you sold your flat fives.


 I'm low enough right now for the roads I drive on daily. I'm tucked all around to wear you can't see tire tread, same as before. There are threads left too, I'm not worried about taking apart my coilovers. 

flat fives were sold to a buddy of mine who didn't need them anymore because he is now running Gotti's. They're mine once again.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> I'm low enough right now for the roads I drive on daily. I'm tucked all around to wear you can't see tire tread, same as before. There are threads left too, I'm not worried about taking apart my coilovers.
> 
> flat fives were sold to a buddy of mine who didn't need them anymore because he is now running Gotti's. They're mine once again.


 

yeah i hear you. im actually TOO low for the roads i daily. i bottom out daily lol. 
riding hard ftw.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

It was a nice day today, so I took a few photos from my iPhone and washed it. 

Bird sh!t, one of downtown-living's annoyances. 










took some pics at the park 












































the view from my new place downtown 










my next project while I wait for my next few car parts to come


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You make me wanna get front spacer. To bad i cant space the front out at my height.

Looks great! 
Flat fives FTW.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> You make me wanna get front spacer. To bad i cant space the front out at my height.
> 
> Looks great!
> Flat fives FTW.


 Anything is possible with a fender roll job.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

JASENR said:


> Anything is possible with a fender roll job.


 My fenders are rolled FLAT. Still rub a lot.

Im at 22.5GTF in the front.


----------



## b5_t (Jun 25, 2009)

your car looks amazing glad you decided to keep er and bring it back to former glory ! 

also have a link to more or have any more pics of that jetta that looks to be turned into coupe ?:sly:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

hello Adam, your car is looking very good. :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

The jetta has been dubbed "project x" it's all over the Mk4 vortex forums. It has a new owner and is undergoing more work as of now. 

One more for y'all


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> My fenders are rolled FLAT. Still rub a lot.
> 
> Im at 22.5GTF in the front.


 Buy/rent a Eastwood fender roller and pull those baby fenders of yours.


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Glad u decided to keep it. Its lookin good


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

looks awesome, lovin the flat fives :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks ya'll! more updates to come as parts come in the mail. :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^Looking good :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks :beer: 

spent the day at the skatepark before work, snapped a couple


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

BMX :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

was hoping for photos on the bike


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> was hoping for photos on the bike


Haha, I'll throw some up from last summer


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

like that 

random few


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Bmx!! And a fixie. Thread bonus points!! :thumbup:


I'm whoring this one..:laugh:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

DAMN yo! ^


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

dopeeee:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, while we're posting BMX photos...










and here is a ridiculous photo of my friend just because:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That last picture is gnarly


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

nice pics ya'll! too bad we all live in different states


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

right


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

spent another day at the skatepark, was rained out though


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i want this ****ing car immediately

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

:beer:looks good man, what size spacers are u useing. I didnt read every page if someone had already asked u. Bro let me suggest an RS4 Grill, im on my second audi now and ill post a pic of min. hey and thanx for any insight on your size spacers


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good man! Hey i have a question for you, what size spacers are you useing? My bad if someone already asked u but i didnt feal like reading every page lol Let me suggest something to you. You should look at getting and RS4 grill, it really sets it off. Ill post a pic of mine with an RS4 grill tomorrow once the sun is out. Hey thanx for any insight on the spacers and off set. I am putting B7 RS4 wheels on soon. :beer:


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

QuattroDriven said:


> :beer:looks good man, what size spacers are u useing. I didnt read every page if someone had already asked u. Bro let me suggest an RS4 Grill, im on my second audi now and ill post a pic of min. hey and thanx for any insight on your size spacers


 :screwy::laugh: Thought this was deleted didnt mean to post twise


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

No RS4 grill for me man. I don't like the mesh look with an A4 bumper and lower grills. It doesn't match. 

But thanks guys!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

im running 15mm front and 20mm rear currently, but come monday/tuesday i'll be running 20mm front and 25mm rear.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i wouldnt buy an rs4 grille now, just because i remember when they were like 40 bucks brand new


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

found out today that i'm being replaced at my job. well, I'm halfway to being intoxicated :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: so right now i don't give a fcuk. it sucks because i found out RIGHT AFTER i bought spacers, euro amber tails, and a new headlight. FML FML FML FML FML. 

back to school I go! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Excuse to drink beer :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Pics tomorrow, officially 20mm front and 25mm rear spacers for those wondering; unless you'd rather me post about pink HID's.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

pink hid's def opcorn:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Pics tomorrow, officially 20mm front and 25mm rear spacers for those wondering; unless you'd rather me post about pink HID's.


I'd drive down to OTR jump that gate and bash those headlights in. 

:heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Pink HIDs


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i'll buy them euro tails from you 

sorry about the job :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha I'm keeping them for now, but if I decide to sell I'll let ya know.

Thanks Jasen, always have my back haha :beer:

On the job note, I'll be good for awhile. Chillin on buying parts obviously, but my future plans for the car still hold true :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

15mm spacers/bolts are for sale


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Haha I'm keeping them for now, but if I decide to sell I'll let ya know.
> 
> Thanks Jasen, always have my back haha :beer:
> 
> On the job note, I'll be good for awhile. Chillin on buying parts obviously, but my future plans for the car still hold true :thumbup:


Let me see some updates so I don't have to drive down to OTR, lol. 
:heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

JASENR said:


> Let me see some updates so I don't have to drive down to OTR, lol.
> :heart:


i work till monday  and she's gotta be washed. Sean and I are gonna do some photos this week of mine and his GTI, he has a legit camera and a million lenses, we'll get some work done :thumbup:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> i work till monday  and she's gotta be washed. Sean and I are gonna do some photos this week of mine and his GTI, he has a legit camera and a million lenses, we'll get some work done :thumbup:


Skatepark for a little bit today? :heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

JASENR said:


> Skatepark for a little bit today? :heart:


:thumbup:


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

audixride said:


> 15mm spacers/bolts are for sale


Interested, how much you willing to sell for shipped with bolts?


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sent a pm as well


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

spacers have been sold :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Flat Five setup is for sale if any B5 guys are interested. I have my eye on some new wheels

Euro Tails & new pass side headlight are on. Pics when the weather turns around


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What are the new wheels?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

James Himself said:


> What are the new wheels?


I cant jinx it haha, I'm working out a deal now. They'll be on and I'll have pics shortly after!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

While I wait for new wheels.. 

I replaced my headlights











can you spot the difference? (they were foggy beyond repair  )

and I installed my Euro Amber Tails












the headliner is next on my to-do list. It's all stripped and ready for fabric, just waiting for this fcuking rain to stop :banghead:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> I cant jinx it haha, I'm working out a deal now. They'll be on and I'll have pics shortly after!


Well now I k ow what's up. 
We leaning towards what we talked about last night?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

all tattered up


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> all tattered up


Unfortunately


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

where did you get the tails from?


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> where did you get the tails from?


Skip a rock across the pond and it'll skip back with some euro tails.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

JASENR said:


> Skip a rock across the pond and it'll skip back with some euro tails.


lol i know that, just didnt know if there was another place to get them other than oemplus


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> lol i know that, just didnt know if there was another place to get them other than oemplus


 Europrice is who I go through for everything that I buy overseas, they're not cheap.. another purchase coming soon that I'm really excited about!  

My wheel situation right now is screwed up.. I am waiting on custom adapters so I can "test fit" these wheels which is a joke, because I have no clue if they'll sit correctly. Gotta take some risks in life I guess.. 

Update soon.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

What wheels are they again?


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

James Himself said:


> What wheels are they again?


 
I think I know what they are?! :heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Jasen yes, you know. And I'd rather not post about It just yet, I'm really excited. 

Also, had the last photoshoot with the flat fives today, will post when they're edited!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Jasen yes, you know. And I'd rather not post about It just yet, I'm really excited.
> 
> Also, had the last photoshoot with the flat fives today, will post when they're edited!


 

So I talked you out of one set and into another?!  :heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome


----------



## vrhatch (Nov 8, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

flat fives are STILL for sale if anyone is interested!!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> flat fives are STILL for sale if anyone is interested!!


 Someone buy these damn wheels so I can help my man improve his car! :laugh:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, so here are a few of the photos that my buddy Keith from Euroskope took last week by my apartment downtown. I personally think they turned out great.



































































The A8 Flat Fives are now sold  , and I picked up a set of BBS RS's that were professionally redrilled to 5x112 which sealed the deal for me. I don't see too many of these of B5's at all. A lot of people hate, but I think they looked surprisingly good. A few iPhone shots.





































the fronts need bigger spacers, which are already on the way. rears sit perfectly in my opinion. enjoy! opcorn:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

loves the fives but those rs's sure look good. awesome job


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Colin's old wheels?


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Weekend project, make a faring.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I bought the wheels locally in Cincinnati, no idea who owned them prior to him.

Jasen, there will never be a fairing on my car ever, ever..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Colin's old wheels?


I was wondering the same haha. Wheels made their rounds.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I was wondering the same haha. Wheels made their rounds.


Not Colin's old wheels. 
Bought from VR and rebuilt. 
Then a couple weeks before h20 they got painted.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> I bought the wheels locally in Cincinnati, no idea who owned them prior to him.
> 
> Jasen, there will never be a fairing on my car ever, ever..


Not even a clear plexie glass one? 
(spelling) LOL.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

bummer, had no idea someone already had pretty much the same color wheels. oh well, that'll change this winter


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

audixride said:


> bummer, had no idea someone already had pretty much the same color wheels. oh well, that'll change this winter


Lol you thought you were the only one with that color? I think I have seen RS's in every color known to man, ape, birds, dogs, cats, fish, and probably some anti-colors.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Lol you thought you were the only one with that color? I think I have seen RS's in every color known to man, ape, birds, dogs, cats, fish, and probably some anti-colors.


i meant on a black B5 lol, our cars look identical


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

audixride said:


> i meant on a black B5 lol, our cars look identical


Gotcha, B5's are RS's actually aren't that common now that I think about it. Almost identical, think your's has much better paint.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I honestly wouldn't change them just because Colin had them...they look great in that color and suit the car very well.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I honestly wouldn't change them just because Colin had them...they look great in that color and suit the car very well.


thanks i appreciate it. I'm gonna rock them this color until winter, and once they're off the car i'll paint them again. I do like the color, but i've always liked greens and teals on RS's. we'll see, i'm not sweatin' it. :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How much you sell the fives for?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> How much you sell the fives for?


I got the BBS's on a partial trade, but technically $1,000


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I was wondering where Cory's wheels went. Wheels look good dude


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They need bigger lips 

always enjoy rs' though


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks guys. i'll get down to business this winter believe me  but i am very happy with them now


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> thanks guys. i'll get down to business this winter believe me  but i am very happy with them now


Bastard.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

lookin good adam... too bad you posted my fb photos and not the hi res ones from flickr ! lol


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the yellow fogs. What did you use? Lamin-x?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

eurorice said:


> lookin good adam... too bad you posted my fb photos and not the hi res ones from flickr ! lol


haha sorry! i didn't know they were on flickr. 



Stumanbmx said:


> I like the yellow fogs. What did you use? Lamin-x?


yes i used lamin-x, honestly i hate them. the cutouts they use are way too small, so if you get up close you can where the fog light trim ends and and where the lamin-x starts. But it's cheap.


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

1









2









3









4









5


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

6









7









8









9









10


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

audixride said:


> yes i used lamin-x, honestly i hate them. the cutouts they use are way too small, so if you get up close you can where the fog light trim ends and and where the lamin-x starts. But it's cheap.


Interesting. Maybe you can just buy a sheet and cut your own? 

I'm going to have to look into it because I like the look.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Keith!!

and yes, I'm sure you can buy sheets of them, I'd recommend that over anything.

Wider spacers went on today, and lowered the front. 


























and was hit yesterday in the parking lot. FCUK


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks so awesome


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Gettin' ready to leave on a cruise for 10 days in the carribean, and I won't have access to my phone's data with getting raped in roaming charges. the car is parked at my mom's for the time being. As soon as I get back the wheels will most likely be off, since the weather here in Cincinnati has dropped like 20-30 degrees. Most likely bigger lips will be ordered, new paint to the faces, and a new tire set up since I hate 40 series tires.

I'm also on the lookout for my next car to get my hands dirty with, might be traveling to pick up an S or a VW golf harlequin since there's one for sale sort of locally 

:beer:

See ya in 10 days fourtitude


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

just got back from vacation, to a dead battery  jumped her last night and drove her back to my place downtown

euro headlights on as well as a passat VR5 engine cover


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

We need to polish that intake or something homie.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

JASENR said:


> We need to polish that intake or something homie.


how dare you


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Need a snickers? You're getting mad. :heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

washed her today, shoot tonight before the wheels come off for winter.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Keith's a great photographer, can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

car is sexi, love the color of the wheels.!!


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

audixride said:


> washed her today, shoot tonight before the wheels come off for winter.


that's exactly what i plan on doing to my car one of these days. putting a eurotag behing my GA tag. you have any issues with cops in your area because of this?


----------



## cervantes559 (Sep 20, 2011)

your car is super clean man.. how low aree you on your st coils?
and where did you get your mud flaps?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful:beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> Keith's a great photographer, can't wait to see the pictures


I know he's great!



bronz said:


> car is sexi, love the color of the wheels.!!





Jose'sB5 said:


> that's exactly what i plan on doing to my car one of these days. putting a eurotag behing my GA tag. you have any issues with cops in your area because of this?


Nope, I had it for a long time too



cervantes559 said:


> your car is super clean man.. how low aree you on your st coils?
> and where did you get your mud flaps?


Thanks man. I never measured, but I have a few threads left in the rear, and about two inches in the front. I'd love to go lower, but it's almost undriveable now. Mud flaps I got from ECS a long time ago when they were on sale, they're S4 flaps.



bryangb said:


> Beautiful:beer:


Thanks man


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i did the euro plate behind my other plate this past winter, i ended up disliking it, i think it looks a lot cleaner without.

your car is looking gorgeous


----------



## cervantes559 (Sep 20, 2011)

audixride said:


> I know he's great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea cool yea im looking to buy some coilovers and want to go pretty low cool thanks ima look them up lol


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

A little preview.. From my iPhone.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

roses are red
violets are blue
teasers suck
and so do you


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

sorry haha

here's one of my winter projects.. adding the cold weather package










FML


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

silly kids, coulda asked me for the flickr link adam...


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

eurorice said:


> silly kids, coulda asked me for the flickr link adam...


LOL Keith, filckrman.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

JASENR said:


> LOL Keith, filckrman.


lol, FLATnium GLI


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

looks good with the mudflaps :heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

A quick update before the photoshoot goes up

the winter wheels went on today since the weather is starting to get crummy, but i didn't raise it at all 











My lower rear passenger door molding rusted off :banghead: but no worries...










..because i picked these up from a local S4 partout


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn adam s4 sides are gonna look great. I want a set eventually.

We have the same stock 16s. I think they look soo clean for stock wheels. You like them?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Damn adam s4 sides are gonna look great. I want a set eventually.
> 
> We have the same stock 16s. I think they look soo clean for stock wheels. You like them?


Yeah I dig em actually, if I could choose any stock wheel to run it would be the 17" versions called Celebrations I believe. Came on '01 sport packages I think. They look goooood lowered


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yes they do


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> yes they do


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

no problem, that's alex's car (aledelic)


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> no problem, that's alex's car (aledelic)


old car... you should know that haha.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree those wheels are so hot.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i wanna find a set of these...do agree those 16s do look great for a winter wheel



cornan said:


> Better angle.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

^ I don't think we can get those in the states..


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

here. lemme edit this post.. LOL


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> So I have found a B6 locally that is within my price range.. the A4 may be for sale again, along with a load of parts..


ADAM, we've had this talk.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

audixride said:


> So I have found a B6 locally that is within my price range.. the A4 may be for sale again, along with a load of parts..


Dibs on skirts?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Dibs on skirts?


There's already a FS thread


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

your b5 looks better then any b6. don't do it


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

rickyb5r said:


> your b5 looks better then any b6. don't do it


Thanks man.. No worries, I might be sticking to the B5 world depending.. Just not my current one


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Car is staying with me, along with all the parts. The sale fell through again. Mixed feelings about the situation:facepalm:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Car is staying with me, along with all the parts. The sale fell through again. Mixed feelings about the situation:facepalm:


:wave:

Adam, you'll be okay man.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

JASENR said:


> :wave:
> 
> Adam, you'll be okay man.


Just means next year is going to be even better.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

audixride said:


> Car is staying with me, along with all the parts. The sale fell through again. Mixed feelings about the situation:facepalm:


It's meant to be... :beer::beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

mudflaps staying?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> mudflaps staying?


No sir, they will be on their way to you in about an hour!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Pics of flat fives with 25mm rear and 20upfront spacers?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Pics of flat fives with 25mm rear and 20upfront spacers?


The photoshoot I did with the flat fives is that setup, few pages back


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you rub a lot with the 20 upfront at your height?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Did you rub a lot with the 20 upfront at your height?


no i didn't rub at all. but my fenders are rolled pretty good


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

IT'S OFFICIAL..... I'm searching for a new A4. Here's the link to my parts sale

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...SALE!-OEM-Euro-S4-Roof-Rack-RARE-parts-inside!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

20$ shipped for funk button?!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> 20$ shipped for funk button?!


I'm keeping it at $30 right now man, I can't lose too much money in parting this thing lol :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Parts that are for sale currently!

-'96 Euro Trunk Lid
-Facelift Euro Amber Tail Lights
-S4 Side Skirts
-S4 Door Moldings
-Passenger Stubby Mirror
-H&R 25mm Spacers x4
-FUNK Switch facelift model


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay how much for just the 25mm spacers?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Okay how much for just the 25mm spacers?


how many? i have 2 sets


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Sonofabitch. I've been trying to find an OEM Votex roof rack for ever. Already sold?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Stumanbmx said:


> Sonofabitch. I've been trying to find an OEM Votex roof rack for ever. Already sold?


Yeah sold man sorry  it sold literally within minutes after I posted it.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll buy the funk switch off you man. That is if you still have it.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> I'll buy the funk switch off you man. That is if you still have it.


yes sir! PM'd..


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> The photoshoot I did with the flat fives is that setup, few pages back











This picture is towards the beginning of your thread..I'm guessing this is 20mm/15mm?

I think it looks good.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes sir. The 20/25's gave it just a bit more like than that


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

BIG BIG day tomorrow  I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

audixride said:


> BIG BIG day tomorrow  I'll keep you guys updated.


In for ic:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> BIG BIG day tomorrow  I'll keep you guys updated.


Hehehe. 

Wanna know PM me. 
I tell all secrets. 


Stoked for today Adam!


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

JASENR said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Wanna know PM me.
> I tell all secrets.
> ...


Jasen you party pooper. Can't wait to see pictures Adam


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Well here she is.. my 2001.5 Audi S4










New VS Old


















Few mods already..
-OEM RS4 Clutch
-APR Software
-Custom 3" Straight Exhaust
-Vogtland Coilovers

more to come, obviously 

She's in unbelievable shape. Maintained at an Audi dealership for most of it's life, and most of the large maintenance has been done already.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice! Are you keeping the A4 also?


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nice! Are you keeping the A4 also?


Traded the A4 for the S4. :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Money on top im guessing?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Sex on top im guessing?


.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

re-pm'd


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Money on top im guessing?


Yes of course


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

so jealous


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> so jealous


x2.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Took her out for her first wash today.











































completely vacuumed and detailed the interior also


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you trade the wheels with it?!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Did you trade the wheels with it?!


Wheels were sold homie.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> Did you trade the wheels with it?!


yeah sold 'em to a guy in louisville. I have a few wheel ideas in mind, but not too concerned until next year.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> so jealous


I heard you have a set of Euro tail lights? wanna sell 'em??


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Purchased another euro trunk today :beer:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Uh oh. Is it what I'm thinking? :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> Uh oh. Is it what I'm thinking? :beer:



No unfortunately, but I got a hell of a deal on it, so I'm not worried


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice pickup, jealous that you have an Audi that can actually break posted speed limits.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

euro trunk lid is getting painted, hopefully it'll be done soon. another shot for ya guys


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

third euro trunk, second b5?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

James Himself said:


> third euro trunk, second b5?


second euro trunk, second b5 haha. I had to sell everything and pretty much part the A4 to buy the S4. It was painful but worth it. I'm slowly buying everything I once had. Just picked up anther OEM rack as well. :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nice, do you have any wheel plans for this one?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

audixride said:


> second euro trunk, second b5 haha. I had to sell everything and pretty much part the A4 to buy the S4. It was painful but worth it. I'm slowly buying everything I once had. Just picked up anther OEM rack as well. :beer:


where did you find another one?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Find me a rack Adam? :heart:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah seriously what the ****. I can never find one.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

What can I say, I know where to look  If I come across another, I'll be sure to PM you guys.

As far as wheels, I won't be able to start legimitately looking until after the holidays.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

cars looking good, random question but where was that old car vs new car picture taken? seems to be a lot of nice vag cars in there :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

My buddy's shop on the east side of Cincinnati called Eurofixx


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

congrats on the s4!!:thumbup::thumbup: how you liking it? any major improvements from the a4 lol (little stuff the a4 needed n stuff) :wave:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Audiquattro337 said:


> congrats on the s4!!:thumbup::thumbup: how you liking it? any major improvements from the a4 lol (little stuff the a4 needed n stuff) :wave:


I love the S4, it's been a dream car of mine for sometime now. The A4 and S4 are about equal as far as needing stuff. I'm currently bringing the S4 back to as stock as possible (deleting the boost gauge, maybe stock exhaust, etc) because that's how I envisioned it when I was shopping around for one for years. A few Euro mods here and there. Just put another OEM roof rack on, the Euro trunk lid is getting painted along with the stubby passenger mirror (which all can be swapped over to another B5  )

The S4 is "for sale" technically. I miss the A4 way too much, and things are happening currently in my life that requires money. I love the S4 and I will own one again (*cough* cactus green *cough*) but I need a bit more simplicity for the time-being. 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You never make your mind up lol


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> You never make your mind up lol


Haha I'm in no rush to get rid of it by any means. I love it.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you make me want a plain old silver s4


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> you make me want a plain old silver s4


Hehe


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

you make me want to get a s4 front bumper and rear valence for my car


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Feel free to let me know what you plan on deleting from the s4. If you get those Mercedes 22 spoke I've got some tires I can sell you :thumb up: :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> Feel free to let me know what you plan on deleting from the s4. If you get those Mercedes 22 spoke I've got some tires I can sell you :thumb up: :beer:


I have a vent boost gauge I can sell ya haha. I had some drop-in H7 HID fog lights too, but destroyed the aftermarket connectors pulling them out today  whoops. Everything else is staying, even the freshly painted silver euro trunk lid


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey leave that gauge if we do what we might do


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

audixride said:


> I'm currently bringing the S4 back to as stock as possible



stock height?
selling the coils?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

uh oh...I see where this could potentially be going. opcorn:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like bobbys getting back into a b5 real quick.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> uh oh...I see where this could potentially be going. opcorn:


This could get interesting.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope he means back to OE look. Not parting out.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

mschulte said:


> stock height?
> selling the coils?


Not THAT stock Matt lol. 

Other plans may have just come to my attention..

Paging JASENR?


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh you mean me?


ehhhumm. 












That's all. :wave:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks babe


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

God I really miss a lot when I'm not at the Lackman. Please Adam!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> God I really miss a lot when I'm not at the Lackman. Please Adam!




Lackman tonight I believe me and Keith. 
Holla' and I'll let you know the plan.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

If anyone is interested in seeing the A4's final photo shoot from Euroskope, here's the Facebook link to their page

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150455194049293.386882.354360694292&type=1


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

audixride said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing the A4's final photo shoot from Euroskope, here's the Facebook link to their page
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150455194049293.386882.354360694292&type=1


how about for people who don't have Facebook?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

mschulte said:


> how about for people who don't have Facebook?


haha, I tried to get keith to put it on his site, but he's still working on a separate "feature" section i believe


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

He gave you the Flickr account info lol. I'll post them if you need me too


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> He gave you the Flickr account info lol. I'll post them if you need me too


If you would like to feel free!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

woof wack!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

I was talking to dean and he has the front plate filler.myou want it?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Hey leave that gauge if we do what we might do


Like :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

mschulte said:


> I was talking to dean and he has the front plate filler.myou want it?


i already asked him about it last week, he said he didn't have it? but yes i want it! lol


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

audixride said:


> i already asked him about it last week, he said he didn't have it? but yes i want it! lol


Yea he told me that a couple weeks prior. Sorry friendo.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice photos :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Nice photos :beer:


thank ya sir! :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Bmx outdoor park in December in Cincinnati. I'm loving the weather right now


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

audixride said:


> Bmx outdoor park in December in Cincinnati. I'm loving the weather right now


I'm going riding tomorrow :beer::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope the weather is still decent next week when Im done with school. I lost so much skill


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I hope the weather is still decent next week when Im done with school. I lost so much skill


All I need are 180's and smith grinds and I'm entertained all day :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

true.
not much to ride near my house now either...lost 3 parks in the last 2 years. 
like 25-30min drive to ride anywhere.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

if you go to my old high school there's a park there  maybe 10 minutes from my house. you ****in' JELLY?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> if you go to my old high school there's a park there  maybe 10 minutes from my house. you ****in' JELLY?


Yeah buddy. ****!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Wheels on the way uh ohhh


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Wheels on the way uh ohhh




opcorn:

I wonder what they could be?

:wave:


Goddamn I'm a pro at finding deals!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Clues as to what they could be? And find me a VOTEX rack Jasen!!!


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

.Drama. said:


> Clues as to what they could be? And find me a VOTEX rack Jasen!!!




Uhm. 

Hint one. Baller.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL ^

check engine light is OFF!










Euro Trunk is almost done


















and a pic for ya click


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

The wiz!!!!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8av64Va_-4

the wiz?


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

NickBroderick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8av64Va_-4
> 
> the wiz?


Ha! I used to love the people under the stairs.

I think it this wiz:
http://wiznation.com/

The ghettoest station in town.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Some hood ****


----------



## twisted125 (Nov 22, 2011)

JASENR said:


> Oh you mean me?
> 
> 
> ehhhumm.
> ...


Please, a link anything to see more of this? Gorgeous :beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

haha I don't know where that pic came from, my friend jasen might have more. I'll let him chime in.

Also, I won't be posting up anymore in this thread unfortunately. I will be starting a new one in the S4 & RS4 section soon so keep an eye out if you actually give a sh1t. 

Also, most of these pictures will be gone aside from my favorite ones since I'm cleaning up my photo bucket in about 10 minutes and I no longer have the A4.

With that being said, it's be real, it's been fun. I'll be following your threads still, but no more posts of my own in this one.

I :heart: you all, and every one of your cars has been an inspiration on my own. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck with the S4 :thumbup:

I'm gonna find your new thread now. :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Good luck with the S4 :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

The S4 forums suck. Nobody posts at all and the threads havent moved. Im going to stick with this one, much more fun.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Rear camber shot










Anndddddd a cracked windshield










Awesome


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Alphys look so right


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

The S4 forum wasn't my scene either. How did the wind shield get cracked? Is this from where it cracked by the mirror? That sucks.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

chrome alphards looking right on the silver :heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Reminiscent of berg cup's avant.

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

audixride said:


> haha I don't know where that pic came from, my friend jasen might have more. I'll let him chime in.
> 
> Also, I won't be posting up anymore in this thread unfortunately. I will be starting a new one in the S4 & RS4 section soon so keep an eye out if you actually give a sh1t.
> 
> ...


I read this and thought "are we breaking up? "


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Alphys look so right


Thanks! I've always wanted a set.



mschulte said:


> The S4 forum wasn't my scene either. How did the wind shield get cracked? Is this from where it cracked by the mirror? That sucks.


Yeah I guess, it just started getting bad.



fbm93 said:


> chrome alphards looking right on the silver :heart:


Thanks! They look great on yours as well!



thepirate said:


> Reminiscent of berg cup's avant.
> 
> Looks good. :thumbup:


Thanks man



James Himself said:


> I read this and thought "are we breaking up? "


Lol, I didn't know the rules of the forum, if I could continue this on or not.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Id rather have the chrome though. Looks so good. 
Really starting to want s4 front and rear.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Id rather have the chrome though. Looks so good.
> Really starting to want s4 front and rear.


Really starting to want an S4…preferably a wagon :laugh:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Id rather have the chrome though. Looks so good.
> Really starting to want s4 front and rear.


They're for sale  cheap too.



thepirate said:


> Really starting to want an S4…preferably a wagon :laugh:


I love wagons. A guy that lives near me owns a Nogaro avant, '02 sport package, original owner too. It's mint, less than 70k miles.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

hehe


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

weak !


:heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i laughed at your facebook post about buying that stuff, i do that all the time after i smoke :laugh:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i laughed at your facebook post about buying that stuff, i do that all the time after i smoke :laugh:


I bet he checked that cart out.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

If you didn't order those I'll be disappointed.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

eurorice said:


> weak !
> 
> 
> :heart:


whatever Keith! :heart:



NickBroderick said:


> i laughed at your facebook post about buying that stuff, i do that all the time after i smoke :laugh:


hahaha, I do it all the time. If I didn't, the cars probably wouldn't be modded at all 



JASENR said:


> I bet he checked that cart out.


I bet you I did too 



.Drama. said:


> If you didn't order those I'll be disappointed.


Nobody will be disappointed :beer::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i need cool euro parts someday :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> i need cool euro parts someday :thumbup:


it just never stops for me...

just copped a facelift euro trunk lid.










:beer:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Got that über rare trunk lid.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

JASENR said:


> Got that über rare trunk lid.


DUDE! Thats sick! :beer:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

how the hell did you manage that!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

doing it right :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

euro trunk lid might be the only euro thing i don't like. the flat piece looks a little goofy to me, but that's pretty sweet that you got one :thumbup:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> euro trunk lid might be the only euro thing i don't like. the flat piece looks a little goofy to me, but that's pretty sweet that you got one :thumbup:


You're just not used to seeing different euro parts.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

audixride said:


> it just never stops for me...
> 
> just copped a facelift euro trunk lid.
> 
> ...


ahhh, I've been looking for one of these!! How'd you find it?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Secrets


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

ebay.co.uk


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> ebay.co.uk


Good luck. 
:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

JASENR said:


> Good luck.
> :thumbup:


There are actually quite a few of them on there. Prices are cheap, $50 before shipping which I'm sure you'd have to contact about.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

JASENR said:


> Good luck.
> :thumbup:


they are a dime of a dozen on there... also emailing them to ship them over the pond, any time i've decided to get serious about getting one, i've yet to be told no, they would ship it across via their royal mail. 

Same goes for rear tails.

i always end up doing stupid **** like selling the car before i get a chance to get it over.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Definitely not eBay UK lol. I've never seen one on there period. It was Orchid Euro from PA, they brought one back on their last crate. They just had one, the other three they have are the '96 styles that we have here.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

audixride said:


> Definitely not eBay UK lol. I've never seen one on there period. It was Orchid Euro from PA, they brought one back on their last crate. They just had one, the other three they have are the '96 styles that we have here.


00 a4 boot will get ya multiple options, just FYI.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> 00 a4 boot will get ya multiple options, just FYI.


True, I just tried it. I didn't see any facelift ones though  Prices are pretty decent too


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I found 3+ this morning, one was mint but the other two had some rust on the plate that goes by the key hole. Well it's safe to say, if you ever consider selling this trunk please let me know!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> I found 3+ this morning, one was mint but the other two had some rust on the plate that goes by the key hole. Well it's safe to say, if you ever consider selling this trunk please let me know!


Haha I'll let you know. I found a B7 I really want..... We'll see what happens.


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

audixride said:


> Haha I'll let you know. I found a B7 I really want..... We'll see what happens.


Stop drunk posting Adam.
I found a champion winning last night. 
We will see what happens. Let's just hope Phill doesn't f uck us.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Mmm B7, if I had the extra money I would get one!!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Alphards went back on today. Also got dirty on some more parts. Euro S4 Rear bumper and amber tails


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

:beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup::heart:


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

that euro bumper is soooo sick, love to grab one of those eventually :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

drumonay said:


> that euro bumper is soooo sick, love to grab one of those eventually :thumbup:


Thanks man!

Should be painted tonight, ready for install along with the trunk this weekend. Getting ready to move apartments, so the car will be neglected this week


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

audixride said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Should be painted tonight, ready for install along with the trunk this weekend. Getting ready to move apartments, so the car will be neglected this week


Are you staying in the neighborhood?!?!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

mschulte said:


> Are you staying in the neighborhood?!?!


Yes sir, staying at Parvis, just a smaller unit, cheaper. You know.

Which trunk lid should I install? The '96 Euro lid or suck it up and wire the facelift Euro nightmare? They're both painted now..


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

audixride said:


> Yes sir, staying at Parvis, just a smaller unit, cheaper. You know.
> 
> Which trunk lid should I install? The '96 Euro lid or suck it up and wire the facelift Euro nightmare? They're both painted now..


Facelift euro nightmare, I'll bring the beer :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

did i miss something? what's the nightmare?

excited for euro ass :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> did i miss something? what's the nightmare?
> 
> excited for euro ass :thumbup:


The nightmare part is the wiring harness is completely different on the facelift trunk than the NA trunk. The mechanical parts are different too, so they don't swap over. Every wire has to be spliced, and even still I don't know if it'll be functional


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

nightmare!!! haha itll look so sick when done and you already have the euro tails and bumper complete it.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

audixride said:


> Yes sir, staying at Parvis, just a smaller unit, cheaper. You know.
> 
> Which trunk lid should I install? The '96 Euro lid or suck it up and wire the facelift Euro nightmare? They're both painted now..


pay Ian to wire it up. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

can u take some pics for us? im curious to see wat wiring nightmare you are talking about....i only had to swap two wires and that is because i had pre-facelift car.....MY1998. Nice purchases mate!!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> can u take some pics for us? im curious to see wat wiring nightmare you are talking about....i only had to swap two wires and that is because i had pre-facelift car.....MY1998. Nice purchases mate!!


I'll try and get some photos for you guys. The harnesses are currently at my mom's.

Washed her since it was 60 degrees in Cincinnati.










































Before/After


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I ****ing love the alphys :thumbup:

Stick it out and splice some wires, you'll be glad you did when it's finished.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Euro S4 rear bumper went on today. Trunk and tails tomorrow or early next week, weather depending!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

sexy rear


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

aww yeaah

begging for dual tips though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> aww yeaah
> 
> begging for dual tips though


:sly:

Looks great! Are the Alphards polished or chrome?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

thepirate said:


> :sly:
> 
> Looks great! Are the Alphards polished or chrome?


Chrome sir!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> :sly:
> 
> Looks great! Are the Alphards polished or chrome?


i bet your wife begs for dual tips

that was rude i take it back and i love you


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i bet your wife begs for dual tips
> 
> that was rude i take it back and i love you


Wife? Who gets married now'a days? 
Dual tips are gross. Adams exhaust sounds like $$$$.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

haha thanks guys, and as for the exhaust, it's literally just a straight 3" pipe from the turbos back.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

whats your offsets?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> whats your offsets?


No idea... I'll have to figure it out. The spacers came with the car, and I've never measured them.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

The spacers are 15 in the front, 25 in the rear.:thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

mschulte said:


> The spacers are 15 in the front, 25 in the rear.:thumbup:


i'll agree with you on the rears, but the fronts are much smaller than 15mm, they have to be. My 10mm's that i have at my moms house are larger than the fronts that are on the car now.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i bet your wife begs for dual tips
> 
> that was rude i take it back and i love you


:what:



JASENR said:


> Wife? Who gets married now'a days?


Guys who don't mind monogamy….yeah I know we are few and far between.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys who don't mind monogamy&#133;.yeah I know we are few and far between.


You mean guys who no longer know where their nuts are? Or guys who dont mind being told what to do or when to do it.  :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> You mean guys who no longer know where their nuts are? Or guys who dont mind being told what to do or when to do it.  :laugh:


HA! Now you know thats not me. I run my house……for the most part :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> HA! Now you know thats not me. I run my house……for the most part :laugh:


 *cough*bull****!*cough* 

You can't fool me, I've actually stayed with you. :laugh:


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

Front street, called out. :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

finished the trunk today. maybelle the dog chillin 










Rear is just about done. The light bar on the trunk is a shade silver off, the material isn't holding the paint very well and it came out like that. The bumper and trunk matched perfectly. 

everything is done except tails, which are stored away and I may wait to install them.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## eurorice (Dec 10, 2005)

i'll be seeing you at WBTB right ??? i miss you :heart:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

eurorice said:


> i'll be seeing you at WBTB right ??? i miss you :heart:


 Yes sir!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

audixride said:


>


 Looks awesome my only criticism is the exhaust, I think it'd look much better with a dual tip. Other than that I'm pretty jealous :thumbup:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

crazexr7 said:


> Looks awesome my only criticism is the exhaust, I think it'd look much better with a dual down turn....


 ftfy:beer:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> ftfy:beer:


 eh not a fan of turn downs especially with a euro s4 bumper.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

twin 2.5 down turns,ceramic coated satin black :thumbup:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

awe twin 1


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions, but I'm definitely not changing a thing. It sounds absolutely amazing as-is, so it'll stay that way. I may do something with the tip, we'll see.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's the latest, and will be seen at SoWo in this state. 

Wheels are AutoStrada Monza's 18x8/9 (forget the offset lol) Bought em locally off of a friend who had the faces black, but i rebuilt them white.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love those!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

%$^#!!!! makes me like silver!!! looks so good


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow has really come together nicely!!


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

wow. 

are the faces convex?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, leaving my car here and rolling with you to SOWO :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ughhh I love those wheels. 
Bigger lips pleasee


----------



## JASENR (Dec 16, 2008)

My boi killing it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

YESSSS.

Extremely on point Adam.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

iPhone pic. Raining the last two days in Cincinnati :bang head:


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

Way hott:thumbup: Love the wheels


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mk2Reverie said:


> Way hott:thumbup: Love the wheels


 THESE would look boss on your car.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> THESE would look boss on your car.


Oh God, I don't think we would be able to handle that. I know I wouldn't be able too


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

We should Photoshop that:sly:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

worddddddd to white. :thumbup:


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

that's delicious.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

approved:thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

another


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

i love this car :thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

meloman said:


> i love this car :thumbup:


You should see/hear it rolling through the city... it's on point :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Some of the last shots before the wheels were sold..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Looked good at sowo man!


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

looking handsome, sir.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Looked good at sowo man!


thanks man, yours as well. suuuuuuuper low haha



mschulte said:


> looking handsome, sir.


thanks buddy. had to sell the wheels, she's got a massive boost leak. I'm prepared for the worst :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

audixride said:


> thanks buddy. had to sell the wheels, she's got a massive boost leak. I'm prepared for the worst :banghead::facepalm:


when I first got that car it had a horrible boost leak. HORRIBLE. but it was just this: http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng19.shtml fixed it for $35

unless you know something I don't know I wouldn't get too upset. boost leaks happen.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

audixride said:


> thanks man, yours as well. suuuuuuuper low haha


Gotta have the lows man. Actually I just wanted to be the lowest static B5 there


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Gotta have the lows man. Actually I just wanted to be the lowest static B5 there


Were you?

You sold those already!???????


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Were you?


I'm pretty sure I was, Marc would have been right there with me had his gotti's not thrown a bitch fit


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Well the S4 is for sale finally... 

thé partout began today of all the Euro stuff. Roof rack will be for sale when the car sells, but I'm using it as of right now. 

as of now the following parts are for sale. PM me if anyone is interested 
-Euro S4 Rear Bumper 
-Euro Facelift Amber Tail Lights 
-Euro Facelift Trunk Lid 
-OEM FUNK switch for facelift consoles


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How much do roof racks normally go for?


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> How much do roof racks normally go for?


 B5 sedan ones are pretty rare, I'd sell for $300 shipped anywhere


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

looked amazing on the monza's,used too see pics and wondered who owned it. :beer::beer: couple for you that ill pay for at next sowo hopefully


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Your going to sowo?!


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

I shouldve been to that one,gutted I missed it again. Next year for sure:thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Bought my old A4 back off of my buddy once the S4 sold, here's how she sits now. Getting ready to move to Long Beach, CA in three weeks. Hopefully she makes it


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Delete


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

S4 wheels on a slammed B5 will forever look awesome to me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> S4 wheels on a slammed B5 will forever look awesome to me.


Especially those S4 wheels.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

iPhone 4 photos. How she sits now, the Autostradas are back on. 

(photos will be up shortly. photobucket geeked out)


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

better photos will be up this week.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Prob one of my favorite wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you playing wheel swap with a friend? haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Are you playing wheel swap with a friend? haha


 He had those on his S4 too!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> He had those on his S4 too!


 Sells them and buys them back :heart:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Took some better photos today.. 



















Also, for those who have a second, I updated page 1 of my build thread. Contains photos/stages of both my A4 and S4 over the last 3 years and a brief summary. Check it out!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Blurry pic, but back in the S4


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

hows working on the s4? i really wanna pull the trigger on one but, i dont think my parents want me pulling engines in their garage ^.^


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Audiquattro337 said:


> hows working on the s4? i really wanna pull the trigger on one but, i dont think my parents want me pulling engines in their garage ^.^


Mine's bone stock aside from coilovers, chip, and exhaust. I've just done regular maintenance like timing belt/water pump, throttle body hose, alternator, and starter. It's been great. I don't ever plan on modding it performance-wise, because that's when you start running into your problems. The S4 is fast enough as-is.


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

your car is an inspiration for me. :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

dmvDANYO said:


> your car is an inspiration for me. :thumbup:


Thanks man that means lot 


Misshift in the S4.. see ya 01E


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

A little update. Trans is good now, brand new tires were installed along with an alignment. Bring on the midwest winter.

Clutch sensor getting fixed. Forever in the shop :banghead::laugh::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> A little update. Trans is good now, brand new tires were installed along with an alignment. Bring on the midwest winter.
> 
> Clutch sensor getting fixed. Forever in the shop :banghead::laugh::beer:


New trans?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Our cars always seem to be in the shop at the same time. Mine was getting worked on today at work


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> Our cars always seem to be in the shop at the same time. Mine was getting worked on today at work


haha, always..


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Picked up a set of Alphards a few weeks back, installed them just in time for snow :banghead:


----------



## lowlife13 (Jul 22, 2011)

looks great as always


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

lowlife13 said:


> looks great as always


Thanks man :beer:

Alphards are for sale by the way. There's a thread in the 5x112 classifieds.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Well the Alphards are gone, now here's how she looks once again. Not much of a difference. Oil change, wider spacers, and lower next week hopefully. Winter has been kicking my a$$.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

audixride said:


> Winter has been kicking my a$$.


 Heard that Adam.


----------



## anthonyynguyen (Jul 1, 2012)

Very clean!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Well ya'll, my days in the B5 world have ended..  I finally sold the S4 to a good home. It needed some work which I couldn't justify spending the money on, so I decided to part ways with it and bought a 2005 Audi A4. 

I have some extra parts left over if anyone is interested in them, I threw it up in the classifieds section with pictures. Here's the list of everything I have left. Make an offer  

-'96 Euro Trunk (original black paint, some dings nothing serious) Complete 
-'96 Euro Trunk (almost finished being painted silver, was going to go on the S4) No hardware/liner/etc 
-2000 Audi A4 front hood grill 
-S4 Black rear upper light cluster 
-S4 Black front upper light cluster bezel/surround only, no sunroof controls included 
-S4 Black mirror visor 
-S4 Black sun visor clip covers 
-BRAND NEW "S4" early trunk badge 
-BRAND NEW Audi "rings" trunk badge 
-cactus green driver door handle 

Thanks again for checking out my thread over the past few years. 

-Adam (513) 668-6597


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That silver "euro" trunk needs to go to Sam aka .Drama.!!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

audixride said:


> Well ya'll, my days in the B5 world have ended..


 Dont let him fool ya, if we find him a cheap cactus he'll be back :heart: we discussed it the other day 




colinisneat said:


> That silver "euro" trunk needs to go to Sam aka .Drama.!!


 He text me about it a couple days ago but Needinganaudi just actually picked me up a 96 lid the other day lol. I'm taking the trunks to sowo for him though since he's not going :wave:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

those trunk rings should would look minty


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

**updated August 1, 2013**

I FINALLY sold the B6 A4, worst car experience of my life. I felt like the quality had definitely changed from the B5, not in a good way.

I sourced a 2001.5 Audi S4 from a guy in Lexington, KY who was a car collector of sorts, JDM, Euro, etc, even owned an RS6, but was trying to sell a few in order to buy a newer car. Unfortunately for me, it is an Automatic and it's Silver, but the condition of the car and what I paid for it made it all worth it. 

Slowly but surely the car is coming together, I've replaced many OEM parts already to restore the original look. More pictures to come of course!




Parts that are coming in the mail..

-New ST Coilovers
-OEM RS4 Black door handles
-OEM S4 Splash Guards 

Thanks again for looking, and I'm very excited to be back in the B5 world!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Thought you were going to start a new thread :wave:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome back :thumbup: I knew you'd be buying another B5 sooner or later. It's a bummer about the cactus S4, but still glad to see you got another S4! I'm excited to see how this one comes together


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Save the trouble and just don't leave this time.opcorn:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Save the trouble and just don't leave this time.opcorn:


Unless its for a pristine cactus


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

.Drama. said:


> Thought you were going to start a new thread :wave:


Ehh this was easier 



CactusAvant said:


> Welcome back :thumbup: I knew you'd be buying another B5 sooner or later. It's a bummer about the cactus S4, but still glad to see you got another S4! I'm excited to see how this one comes together


Thanks man. I'm still bummed about the Cactus, but **** happens. I'm glad I got into another. This one's in for the long haul for sure.



MarcMiller said:


> Save the trouble and just don't leave this time.opcorn:


Yes sir!



.Drama. said:


> Unless its for a pristine cactus


This is true.. :banghead: 

Few updates. The previous owner installed a system called "EFU 4U" which I'm not too familiar with. There's not much online about it either, except that it's $400+ new and pretty sought after. I can't find them new anymore so I'm assuming they're discontinued. I'm in the process of removing it since the previous owner didn't install a few wires correctly. It's for sale if anyone is interested. It reads oil temp through an oil drain plug that has a sensor on the end, reads boost, and volts all through the LED screen in the cluster. Luckily for me, the PO also replaced that since it developed a bunch of dead pixels. There's one more harness that I have to pull before it's fully removed. Sam aka .drama. is helping me with that tonight. I also have an iPod player for sale if anyone is interested also.






The Splash Guards came in today also. Pretty banged up but pretty rare, especially the ones with the Audi logo on the rears, and finding the S4 fronts isn't easy. I got lucky.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Was the seller's name Taylor Goodhews?? Glad to see you back in a B5.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad you're back with a B5. I'm liking those sweet oem mud flaps!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Picked this up today off of a friend as a daily while the S4 gets worked on for the rest of my life. '97 A4 2.8QM. 290,XXX miles and still running strong!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty sure I have a euro trunk in this color. It's a little darker than cactus green. Nice to see you found yourself a b5 or two again :thumbup: 

Actually it does look like cactus a little, is it?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

97 with one piece headlights already?? SCORE


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

crazexr7 said:


> Pretty sure I have a euro trunk in this color. It's a little darker than cactus green. Nice to see you found yourself a b5 or two again :thumbup:
> 
> Actually it does look like cactus a little, is it?


 The late '97 models were Cactus Green Metallic, not Pearl like their facelift counterparts. Pretty much can't notice a difference though. 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> 97 with one piece headlights already?? SCORE


 Haha he did the lower fogs too! Pretty pumped. Forgot to add, has full S4 Cream/Silver interior swapped in too


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

audixride said:


> The late '97 models were Cactus Green Metallic, not Pearl like their facelift counterparts. Pretty much can't notice a difference though.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha he did the lower fogs too! Pretty pumped. Forgot to add, has full S4 Cream/Silver interior swapped in too


 Thats a huge score!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My man! Congrats!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

290k?! 


Baller! :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks all. Once the S4 is up and running (should be about a week or so) the A4 will be for sale. $2,100 if anyone wants it!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

audixride said:


> Thanks all. Once the S4 is up and running (should be about a week or so) the A4 will be for sale. $2,100 if anyone wants it!


 Or you could do a full swap of all your S4 stuff onto the cactus like I was saying earlier  

Haha, it would take forever. Nice car though. Pretty big score. :thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

A little update since it's been awhile. The A4 is sold, and the S4 is back from the shop, pretty much looks identical to my old S4 now haha. It is an automatic, and we've been trying to determine some major trans issues i've been having since I've gotten it back. I finally said screw it and bought this..

Full 6spd Manual Conversion




It'll be a few months at least before this can get done, but hopefully this solves the problem and it'll be reliable again.

More to come!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Knew that auto wouldn't last lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

6spd swap on a 2.7tt? 


Might as well drop the whole motor and driveline out of the car. Might make life easier. :laugh:

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> 6spd swap on a 2.7tt?
> 
> 
> Might as well drop the whole motor and driveline out of the car. Might make life easier. :laugh:
> ...


It's easier to pull the engine/trans. Dropping the subframe is a pain


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Knew that auto wouldn't last lol



I really didn't mind the automatic, it's kinda nice. It's starting to stall randomly when shifting gears, and when it downshifts at high speeds on the highway there's some very harsh grinding noises. I'd rather swap it then pour more money in the auto trans when i'm screwed in the long run with it anyway


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

well, the swap finally happened. Extremely happy with it. Officially APR Stage 2+, full custom exhaust, and some other goodies went on as well 

Before --> After


----------



## CincyAdam (Jun 25, 2016)

audixride said:


> My name is Adam Benjamin, I'm 23 years old, I ride BMX and work as a bar manager/bartender. Cincinnati, Ohio born and raised.



HOLY blast from the past. A lot has changed since I started this thread. I am now 29 and work at local brewery. I had to change my username due to the Vortex hack and since I lost my password, I couldn't sign back into "audixride". 

Unfortunately I don't have many photos of my old builds, but here's my newest project.

2001 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro 5spd Ebony Pearl




Not much you can do to these 2.8's but she's clean. My goal was to find a clean B5 and restore it to basically brand new. She's coming along. 207k miles and just performed a TON of maintenance. 

I'll try to find some old photos and post them for the hell of it! Thanks for looking!

Adam


----------



## vaglove (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome back! Your work is always amazing, glad to see youre still in an Audi  also have a 2.8 quattro that im currently in the process of doing some maintenance to because the cold likes to break things  good luck with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

